# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  إذا وجدت صورتك بين هذه الصور فاحذفها ؟؟

## yassirali66

*السلام عليكم ورحة الله وبركاته
الصورةالأولى: حب  الدنيا ونسيان الآخرة والانكباب على هذه الدار الفانية صورة عارية من الفهم  الصحيح لما يجب أن يكون عليه المسلم ..((كلا بَل لا  تُكْرِمُونَ الْيَتِيمَ {17} وَلا تَحَاضُّونَ عَلَى طَعَامِ الْمِسْكِينِ  {18} وَتَأْكُلُونَ التُّرَاثَ أَكْلاً لَّمّاً {19} وَتُحِبُّونَ الْمَالَ  حُبّاً جَمّاً)) سورة الفجر

الصورةالثانية:  نسيان الوالدين في زحمة هذه الحياة وعدم المبالاة بأحزانهم وأفراحهم  وعقوقهم صورة عارية من الوفاء ورد الجميل وهل جزاء الإحسان إلا الإحسان... ((وَقَضَى رَبُّكَ أَلاَّ تَعْبُدُواْ إِلاَّ إِيَّاهُ  وَبِالْوَالِدَيْنِ إِحْسَاناً إِمَّا يَبْلُغَنَّ عِندَكَ الْكِبَرَ  أَحَدُهُمَا أَوْ كِلاَهُمَا فَلاَتَقُل لَّهُمَا أُفٍّ وَلاَ  تَنْهَرْهُمَا وَقُل لَّهُمَا قَوْلاً كَرِيماً {23} وَاخْفِضْ لَهُمَا  جَنَاحَ الذُّلِّ مِنَ الرَّحْمَةِ وَقُل رَّبِّ ارْحَمْهُمَا كَمَا  رَبَّيَانِي صَغِيراً )) .سورة  الاسراء 


الصورةالثالثة: السعي في الفساد  والإفساد ليلا ونهارا سرا وجهارا صورة عارية من مخافة الله والحذر من عظيم  سطوته وشديد انتقامه .. ((الَّذِينَ طَغَوْا فِي البلادِ  {11} فَأَكْثَرُوا فِيهَا الْفَسَادَ {12} فَصَبَّ عَلَيْهِمْ رَبُّكَ  سَوْطَ عَذَابٍ {13}إِنَّ رَبَّكَ لَبِالْمِرْصَادِ ))سورة الفجر فهل من توبة قبل نزول  العذاب ؟؟..... 

الصورةالرابعة: ترك الصلاة وعدم التعبد  لله بها صورة عارية من الاسلام الصحيح .. ((مَا  سَلَكَكُمْ فِي سَقَرَ {42} قَالُوا لَمْ نَكُ مِنَ الْمُصَلِّينَ {43}  وَلَمْ نَكُ نُطْعِمُ الْمِسْكِينَ {44} وَكُنَّا نَخُوضُ مَعَ  الْخَائِضِينَ {45} وَكُنَّا نُكَذِّبُ بِيَوْمِ الدِّينِ {46} حَتَّى  أَتَانَا الْيَقِينُ ))سورة المدثر 
... 

همسه إن كنت وجدت صورتك بينهم فبادر  بتغيير معالمها ...حاول أن تعيدها إلى حشمتها وزينتها قبل فوات الاوان  وفق الله الجميع لما يحبه ويرضاه

*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*ربنا يجزيك الف خير 

ويكتر حسناتك ..
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*بارك الله فيك
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*شكرا لك اخى وهبك الله الجنة
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*يديك العافية يا حاج ياسر ..


*

----------


## حسن بشير

*مشكور كتير
وفي ميزان حسناتك
إن شاءالله
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*بارك الله فيك....
وعظم الله أجرك..

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*بارك الله فيك واثابك الله فيما قدمت
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

ربنا يجزيك الف خير 

ويكتر حسناتك ..









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة acba77
					

بارك الله فيك









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محجوب الخير
					

شكرا لك اخى وهبك الله الجنة









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					











 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحبر
					

يديك العافية يا حاج ياسر ..











 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن بشير
					

مشكور كتير
وفي ميزان حسناتك
إن شاءالله









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اياس على عبد الرحمن على
					

بارك الله فيك....
وعظم الله أجرك..










 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

بارك الله فيك واثابك الله فيما قدمت



بارك الله فيكم
*

----------


## samawal

*جزاك الله خيرا 
وأجرك عظيم انشاء الله 
*

----------


## Deimos

*جزاك الله خيرا أخي ياسر
نسأل الله أن يهدينا إلي الصراط المستقيم
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة samawal
					

جزاك الله خيرا 
وأجرك عظيم انشاء الله 









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

جزاك الله خيرا أخي ياسر
نسأل الله أن يهدينا إلي الصراط المستقيم



جزاكم الله خيرا
                        	*

----------


## looly

*اللهم اجعلنا ممن يسمعون القول ويتبعون احسنه
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة looly
					

اللهم اجعلنا ممن يسمعون القول ويتبعون احسنه




آمين.......
*

----------


## محمدطيب

*ربنا يجزيك الف خير
                        	*

----------


## صخر

*اللهم اجعلنا في الصورة التي تحب وترضي
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدطيب
					

ربنا يجزيك الف خير









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صخر
					

اللهم اجعلنا في الصورة التي تحب وترضي



شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا
*

----------

